# My car of the day, 2018 MG 6



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MG are trying their hand at the upmarket sector that is totally dominated by the Germans. The MG6 has been unveiled for the Chinese market and it's anticipated to reach the UK in 2018. This new MG6 has a Mazda looking front end with the intricate pattern in the grille inspired by Mercedes Benz's diamond design in which MG designers call it 'star rider'. Higher end touches include sequential indicators and LED lights. Inside, the MG6 has taken a leap upmarket also with an option for a red leather interior for the Chinese market. In keeping with industry trends there is electric parking an infotainment system and an LCD driving information screen with voice control. Engines available are a 123 BHP 1.0 litre three cylinder petrol, a 1.5 litre turbo with 164 BHP and a plug in hybrid to follow. UK spec isn't confirmed but it's likely that the car will be revealed at the London motor show next year.

Like it?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nah not for me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The shape of the car is quite nice. 

There's no point trying that market when people won't buy the previous model over other budget brands.

How are they managing to survive when they sell so few cars?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, I quite like that, SB. A lot nicer than the last version. 

Cooks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a lot better than the previous vehicles they have been making but still a no from me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, in this day and age, the MG badge is the leper of the car world, everybody turns away from it.

Not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Not a bad looking car. Does remind me of a Mazda which isn't a bad thing. But it's no more an MG than I'm a supermodel.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Having driven 2 of the new style MG's in recent times I don't honestly care how it looks as I'm pretty confident it would drove like a bag of bones 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks a lot like a Mazda 6 I think. Massive leap forward for them, especially looking at the interior quality. Will it sell though? Not so sure, at least not in the UK. I am sure the Chinese market has embraced it.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

In the first picture the front looks like a jag to me! 

Nice looking car and well done to them for updating the image, a lot better than the previous model, liking the look when both doors are open with no pillars

Again I don't think it'll take off here as everyone is embracing electric and SUV 

This car should have been the first mg6 generation and then they might have done a bit better possibly


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks very nice to me.

Surprising how many MG's I see on the road these days, getting quite popular I think.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good to me and interior looks good, but I dread to say dealer network lacking and will they be in uk in 3 years time I very much drought it, would you risk your hard earned cash in one No from me on that front would have a Mazda instead


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

okay since when did manufacturers start making 120+bhp from a 1.0? quite impressive


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

donfresh said:


> okay since when did manufacturers start making 120+bhp from a 1.0? quite impressive


Ford have offered one for quite a few years now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

donfresh said:


> okay since when did manufacturers start making 120+bhp from a 1.0? quite impressive


A long time ago how about 3 cylinder 1.0ltr eco boost in my sons Fiesta 140bhp great engine it is, the car is a 2015


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

What's good that's ever come out of China?So many promises when they bought MG and all they've delivered is cr*p.
I think they're still using British designers I may be wrong and stand to be corrected,but what's in a few pictures they're far from reality.
Am I wrong or right?


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

suspal said:


> What's good that's ever come out of China?So many promises when they bought MG and all they've delivered is cr*p.
> I think they're still using British designers I may be wrong and stand to be corrected,but what's in a few pictures they're far from reality.
> Am I wrong or right?


Do you mean what's good that's come from China in terms of cars or just in general?

If cars then fair point. If in genreal well the majority of things we have are from China :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

OrangeManDan said:


> Do you mean what's good that's come from China in terms of cars or just in general?
> 
> If cars then fair point. If in genreal well the majority of things we have are from China :lol:


Off topic sorry but agree with your response and immediately made me think of Monty Pythons life of Brian "what have the Romans done for us"

:lol::lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

OrangeManDan said:


> Do you mean what's good that's come from China in terms of cars or just in general?
> 
> If cars then fair point. If in genreal well the majority of things we have are from China :lol:


My man the context of this post is about cars my friend,I know I'm on drugs and stoned the majority of the time but trust me I'm not on the  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

No not for me, however the styling is not lightyears away.
The interior still looks like a cheap Chinese disco ball, including flashing lights and cheap looking screens. 
The problem is the quality is not there, panelgaps are inconsistent. Paint is a bit hit and miss, probably perfect for the home market, but we expect something better. 
It will come, but it will need time. 
It’s good enough for the Chinese as this is 100000x better than where they are used too in the last 20 years.

People will tell you that the Chinese make a lot electronics etc, but it’s not designed by them, the standard set by foreign companies


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> No not for me, however the stylingset is not lightyears away.
> The interior still looks like a cheap Chinese disco ball, including flashing lights and cheap looking screens.
> The problem is the quality is not there, panelgaps are inconsistent. Paint is a bit hit and miss, probably perfect for the home market, but we expect something better.
> It will come, but it will need time.
> ...


It's all stolen from the yanks and everyone else,the chinese bought the SU27 Flankers from the Russians revearse engineered them noway the same quality,just have to look and see that they've got industrial espionage going on in a big way.
What they can't master they're buying up we can't call our beloved black cabs british anymore thr Chinese own them owe well :spam::spam::spam:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Caledoniandream said:


> No not for me, however the styling is not lightyears away.
> The interior still looks like a cheap Chinese disco ball, including flashing lights and cheap looking screens.
> The problem is the quality is not there, panelgaps are inconsistent. Paint is a bit hit and miss, probably perfect for the home market, but we expect something better.
> It will come, but it will need time.
> ...


You have seen this 2018 model in person have you?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

minidaveo said:


> In the first picture the front looks like a jag to me!
> 
> Nice looking car and well done to them for updating the image, a lot better than the previous model, liking the look when both doors are open with no pillars
> 
> ...


This!

Take a Jag, Mercedes, BMW, Audi, shake in a bag and voila!


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

should_do_more said:


> This!
> 
> Take a Jag, Mercedes, BMW, Audi, shake in a bag and voila!


Ha ha just what I thought


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

This car should have been cranked out nearly 10 years ago, it might have had a chance then. It had the chance of out doing the Koreans, but no hope now.

Regarding China, they aren't particularly good innovators, until recent times their governmental and social system was never going to be a great environment for an educational system that wanted to churn out people who could think for themselves in any great way. It was precisely the same in the days of the USSR- policies in place designed by those who just wanted legions of fairly acquiescent drones to labour in factories.

However, it is a myth that China cannot produce quality product, you just need to be very precise/cautious with who you go handing your orders and hard earned cash to. The Iphone for example, is made in China, to Apple's own specification, dreamt up by designers in California.

I have a family friend who has a contact in China, who is used to moving in those kinds of circles and more importantly can speak the language. If you send him any kind of consumer product, give him a few months, and generally speaking, he will be back with a rough unit cost, production schedule and a question about what volume you want. They can and do copy literally everything and rip off other people's intellectual property. The problem is that they often do not appreciate what makes a product desirable to a Western audience in the first place, and so they will cut corners and make something cheaply, churn it out for a far lower price, and then scratch their heads when Westerners refuse to buy it. I suspect that in more recent years the rise in the wealth of huge sections of their society mean that they have a more equal understanding of how Westerners think, hence the immense demand for many goods or products that are normally associated with Western tastes.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

minidaveo said:


> Nice looking car and well done to them for updating the image, a lot better than the previous model, liking the look when both doors are open with no pillars


I don't think it really is pillarless. Think it's just a mock-up for photos to show the interior off in full.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Strada Automotive said:


> I don't think it really is pillarless. Think it's just a mock-up for photos to show the interior off in full.


Ah shame as that's looks nice

I can't see why they can't do it as the rx8 has it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

it does alright...... until that rear quarter, don't know why, but it lets it down quite badly


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

double post


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> You have seen this 2018 model in person have you?


Correct, I haven't, however being involved with the Chinese imports since 2005 ( Jiangling Landwind) in Europe (TUV Rheinland) and seen many of the vehicle during visits to China, it's not there yet (not hundred thousand miles away) but quality is not there yet (to European standards) 
Have a look a the latest MG's imported and have a look at panelgaps, finishing, paint and seam sealer, wiring etc. 
Also the rustproofing of fasteners is not there.

Their market is big enough to not having to worry about that (Yet) 
As said before they will come like the Koreans and the Japanese before that have came on, but not yet.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If it is substantially cheaper than the competition then it ain't half bad is it?


----------

